# Boston Police Academy



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Does anybody know the age cut off for the Boston Police Academy? I'd also like to know if there is medical restrictions for people with mild cases of asthma.

-Chris


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The Boston Police Department has an age cut off of 32. As long as you can pass the physical examination and get a doctor's OK for whatever medical condition you may have, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

Under 32 at the time you take the exam.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

The Boston Police Academy does not have an age limit of 32. The Boston Police Department does, but let's not forget the other agencies that send people to the Boston Police Academy who are over the age of 32. Some of the re-treads who were formerly Boston cops and get miraculously "healed" from previous injuries are well into their 40's and 50's sometimes. 

Also, you can be up to 36 years old and be appointed to the Boston Police if you have served 4 years in the military.


----------

